# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Βιοκαύσιμο

## spyropap

«Προσπαθώ να προωθήσω την ιδέα ότι δεν είμαστε άχρηστοι σαν λαός και ότι μπορούμε να παράγουμε τα ΠΑΝΤΑ αλλά απλά δεν ακούγομαι.
Ίσως αν πετύχω κάτι με την σύντηξη να ακουστώ, βέβαια και αν αποτύχω πάλι θα ακουστώ ίσως και δυνατότερα ΧΑΧΑΧΑ» Μ.Κ.

Όπως κάποιοι θα γνωρίζετε το θέμα Υδρογόνου είναι φλέγον.
Το θέμα ΗΗΟ όχι μόνο θα μεγαλώσει (είμαι στον δεύτερο γύρο και μπαίνω δυναμικά με 5 λίτρα/λεπτό) αλλά αισιοδοξώ ότι θα βγάλει καρπούς. Ίδωμεν.
Εάν το ΗΗΟ σας φαίνεται κάπως δύσκολο ή ενεργοβόρο τότε για κοιτάξτε κι αυτό.

Οι παρακάτω πληροφορίες αφορούν την παρασκευή βιοκαύσιμου με σχετικά εύκολο τρόπο που ίσως κάποιοι να θέλουν να παρασκευάσουν για διάφορους λόγους.

Μερικούς από τους λόγους που σκέφτομαι είναι
α) δεν θέλουν να αγοράζουν την ακριβή βενζίνη
β) τους αρέσει η ζάχαρη και προτιμούν την ζαχαροζουμάδα
γ) είναι άνθρωποι με ελεύθερο πνεύμα και οικολογική συνείδηση
δ) πίνουν το βιοκαύσιμο και φτιάχνονται

Τα στοιχεία μας έδωσε ο γνωστός για την συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή Μιχ.Καλογεράκης ηλεκτρονικός μηχανικός που ασχολείται για την παραγωγή ενέργειας με επιτυχίες και έμπρακτες αποδείξεις.
http://oikoautarkeia.blogspot.com/2010/07/blog-post_11.html

Περιληπτικά όπως τα έμαθα – μέθοδος Μιχ.Καλογεράκη

«Σε 200 κιλά νερό βάζει 40 κιλά ζάχαρη, και τα βράζει για να το κάνει σιρόπι.
Αφού κρυώσει, προσθέτει μαγιά που φτιάχνει αυτός από σάπια φρούτα.
Κάνει όμως και τη μαγιά από τον φούρνο.
Μετά το αφήνει σε ένα βαρέλι για καμιά δεκαριά μέρες, για να αναπτυχθεί ο μύκητας και να μετατρέψει το σιρόπι σε οινόπνευμα.

Αφού περάσουν οι δέκα μέρες, το βάζει σε έναν αποστακτήρα, προσθέτει και μαγειρική σόδα και μετά κάνει την απόσταξη.
Αυτό που παράγει είναι ένα υγρό που περιέχει 80% οινόπνευμα και 20% νερό.

Σε μικρότερη κλίμακα, μου είπε ότι μπορείς να το δοκιμάσεις σε μια κατσαρόλα με 5 κιλά νερό, και 1 κιλό ζάχαρη.
Μετά -αφού κρυώσει- βάζεις την μαγιά, περίπου ένα κουτάλι της σούπας, και το αφήνεις για καμιά δεκαριά μέρες να δράσει ο μύκητας.
Τέλος ρίχνεις μια κουταλιά σόδα και το βάζεις στον αποστακτήρα. Αυτό που θα βγάλεις θα είναι οινόπνευμα.

Αλλά πρόσεχε, πρέπει να έχεις και ένα οργανάκι που μετρά τα γράδα του υγρού σαν αυτό που έχουν αυτοί που φτιάχνουν κρασί.
Μόνο έτσι θα μπορέσεις να βγάλεις το υγρό σε κατάσταση 80%-20%.

Αα, και αυτό που μένει -λέει- δεν το πετάς, αλλά μπορείς να το ξαναχρησιμοποιήσεις 2-3 φορές(?!?).

Τον βρασμό κάνει με ρεύμα που παίρνει από φωτοβολταϊκά. Έχει 4500W στην ταράτσα του και 2 ανεμογεννήτριες.

Λέει ότι δεν συμφέρει να το κάνεις με ρεύμα της ΔΕΗ, γιατί ότι κερδίσεις από το βιοκαύσιμο θα το πληρώσεις στη ΔΕΗ.

Βασική λεπτομέρεια. Για να του δουλέψει το καύσιμο στο μηχανάκι πρέπει να ανεβάσει -στο μοτέρ- την συμπίεση περίπου στο 13:1
(αυτό γίνεται σχετικά εύκολα με πλάνη στο καπάκι του κυλίνδρου).

Έβγαλε κόστος για 1 λίτρο βιοκαύσιμο -με ζάχαρη- περίπου 70 λεπτά.

Μπορείς λέει και με σάπια φρούτα, και γενικά ότι έχει ζάχαρα να κάνεις αυτό.
Μέχρι και στον κήπο του έχει φυτεμένα μερικά ζαχαροκάλαμα - δοκιμαστικά - για να δει τι μπορεί να του βγάλουν… »

Αυτά τα ενδιαφέροντα από τον Μιχάλη μας μετέφερε ο ΒαγγέληςΠετρ με το LPG όχημα.. Μάγκικο…

Ευχαριστούμε θερμά αυτούς που καταναλώνουν φαιά, χρόνο, χρήμα, κάνουν έρευνα, κάνουν προσπάθειες, κάνουν ότι μπορούν
όχι μόνο στο χώρο της ενέργειας αλλά σε κάθε επιστήμη.
Ίσως κάποτε οι σπόροι τους να βρουν πρόσφορο έδαφος και την καρποφορία να γευτούν και οι υπόλοιποι κοιμισμένοι.

----------

Magneto (16-03-13)

----------


## navar

ναι αλλα πόσο αυξάνετε η κατανάλωση σε ενα συμβατικό ΙΧ ?
αν διπλασιάζεται η κατανάλωση δεν αξίζει.... ούτε και 60% πάνω να πάει αξίζει ! 
έχει ταλαιπωρία !

----------


## spyropap

Στηρίζω το θέμα Βιοκαύσιμο για τους παρακάτω λόγους:

1> Είναι οικολογικό εάν το παράγεις με φωτοβολταϊκά

2> Θα ήθελα να έχω στο εργαστήριο μου ένα πάγκο με όλα τα σχετικά για απόσταξη
      Βλέπε http://homedistiller.org/designs.htm

3> Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να παράγει 5-6 λίτρα βιοκαύσιμο το 24ωρο με ελάχιστο κόστος
      (με την μέθοδο Μ.Καλογεράκη 70 λεπτά)

4> Σίγουρα θα μπορούσαν να υπάρχουν βελτιώσεις σε τέτοια συστήματα απόσταξης.
      Το πρώτο που μου έρχεται στο νου είναι η χρήση μικροκυμάτων για θέρμανση του αποστακτήρα.

5> Είναι χρήσιμο να μπορείς να παράγεις βιοκαύσιμο

6> Είναι χρήσιμο να μπορείς να παράγεις τσίπουρο/ρακί

7> Τονώνει το πνεύμα. Σε κάνει να νοιώθεις δημιουργός

8> Κυκλοφορούν στην Ευρώπη οχήματα με βιοκαύσιμο

----------


## xmaze

> ναι αλλα πόσο αυξάνετε η κατανάλωση σε ενα συμβατικό ΙΧ ?
> αν διπλασιάζεται η κατανάλωση δεν αξίζει.... ούτε και 60% πάνω να πάει αξίζει ! 
> έχει ταλαιπωρία !



 Απο εμπειρία επειδή είμαι μηχανικός περιβάλλοντος και η διπλωματική μου ήταν για παραγωγή βιοαιθανόλης στο εργαστήριο, θα σου απαντήσω στην ερώτηση εκτός και αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο... Η αιθανόλη είναι καθαρότερο καύσιμο και έχει περισσότερα οκτάνια από την βενζίνη άρα η κατανάλωση του οχήματος μειώνεται!!

το μόνο πρόβλημα που υπάρχει είναι οτι οι σημερινοί καταλύτες έχουν εξελιχθεί τόσα χρόνια για άλλους ρύπους και δεν μπορούν να ανταπεξέλθουν στα οξείδια του αζώτου που παράγωνται κατα κόρων κατα την καύση της αιθανόλης.

----------


## chip

70 λεπτά ανα λίτρο για ένα κάυσιμο που έχει λιγότερη ενέργεια από το πετρέλαιο και επιπλέον περιέχει σημαντική ποσότητα νερού. Επίσης για την παραγωγή της ζάχαρης έχει καταναλωθεί αρκετή ποσότητα πετρελαίου και επιπλεόν στα 70 λεπτα του καυσίμου υπολογίστηκε το κόστος απόκτισης των φωτοβολταϊκών ανα KW/h?
Νομίζω δεν συμφέρει τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν.
Πρέπει να συγκρίνουμε, πιστεύω, όχι με το κόστος του φορολογημένου πετρελαίου αλλά του αφορολόγητου.
Γενικά δεν πιστεύω στην πράσινη ανάπτυξη (δεν το εννοώ πολιτικοποιήμενα) αλλά στη βιόσιμη ανάπτυξη που συμπεριλαμβάνει περιβαλλοντικούς παράγοντες. (Προσωπικά θεωρώ λάθος και την ύπαρξη υπουργείου περιβάλλοντος)
Νομίζω βέβαια οτι θα ήταν πολύ ποιο χρήσιμο και ενδιαφέρον ένας καυστήρας που να καίει βιομάζα για προσωπική χρήση και θα θέρμαινε το σπίτι στα χωριά με την τοπικής παραγωγής βιομάζα (χόρτα, κλαριά, παλαιά ξύλα κλπ).
Πέρα απ' όλα αυτά πρέπει να επικροτήσω και να συγχαρώ τους ανθρώπους που έχουν τέτοια ενδιαφέροντα και περνούν το χρόνο τους με παραγωγικό τρόπο από το να προσέχουν την εικονική τους φάρμα (μιλώ για το γνωστό παιχνίδι) σαν εμένα.

----------


## navar

αμα δεν αυξάνεται η κατανάλωση τότε παρουσιάζει ενδιαφέρον !
και απο την οικολογική πλευρά
και απο την ξκατασκευαστική / χομπύτικη πλευρά 
αλλα και απο την οικονομική !
ίσως να το ψάξουμε λίγο παραπάνω ! προσφέρω χώρο (στην γειτονιά μου) με στημένο καζάνι, βέβαια αφού τελειώσει η παραγωγή τσίπουρου !

----------


## JOHNY+

Nομιζω αξιζει τον κοπο το θεμα ειναι ποσο ασφαλες ειναι μακροχρονια για τον κινητηρα ενος βενζινοκινητου αυτοκινητου.

----------


## leosedf

Καμμένα λάδια απο φριτέζες > Ανάμειξη με NaOH και μεθανόλη > αφαίρεση γλυκερίνης > πλυσίματα κλπ κλπ > Homemade Diesel.

Χονδρικά βέβαια, στην πράξη έχει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Καμμένα λάδια απο φριτέζες ...



Ωραίος, 
στην Κέρκυρα που ήμουν, στην μαρίνα των Γουβιών είδα ένα τόπο συλλογής καμμένων λαδιών απο κινητήρες κλπ, πιθανώς να το κάνουν για την ανωτέρω δουλειά δεν έμαθα

----------


## leosedf

Το Λάδι μηχανής και αυτό γίνεται αλλα θέλει πολύ καλό φιλτράρισμα, ανεβάζει λίγο το κόστος του εξοπλισμού αλλα κάνει.
Πάντως το Diesel είναι πολύ εύκολο να γίνει και στο σπίτι, δεν θέλει πολλά.

----------


## spyropap

Είναι λίγο εκτός θέματος αλλά επειδή δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει να ανοίξω νέο θέμα για το “χάπι”
που αγοράζουν και ρίχνουν στα ρεζερβουάρ τους για καλύτερη καύση και οικονομία καυσίμου,
τα ρίχνω εδώ.

 Άκουσα για αυτά τα “χάπια” και σκέφτηκα ότι θα είναι χημικά σαν αυτά που ρίχνανε κάποιοι
στα ρεζερβουάρ τους πριν από αγώνες για να ανεβάσουν οκτάνια στη βενζίνη και έτσι να έχουν
καλύτερες επιδόσεις.

 Θυμάμαι τον χαρακτήρα  Ήτα-Βήτα από άλλον πλανήτη που όταν βρισκόταν στη Γη ήθελε να τρώει
μπαλάκια νάφθας (τη γνωστή ναφθαλίνη).

 Κάποιοι λοιπόν έριχναν ναφθαλίνη στη βενζίνη, δεν ξέρω τι πέτυχαν με αυτό.

 Ας μας πει κάποιος που έχει γνώσεις χημείας εάν αληθεύει ότι με προσθήκη χημικών συστατικών
μπορούμε να ανεβάσουμε τα οκτάνια και τις επιδόσεις των καυσίμων.

----------


## navar

προσθετικό οκτανίων ,ναφθαλίνη , spray αιθέρα , νιτρομπουκαλίτσα ,
όλα τα είχαμε δοκιμάσει ως πιτσιρικάδες στα μηχανάκι μας ! 
ήταν μεγάλο θέμα εδώ την επαρχία η κόντρες ! (περιουσίες ολόκληρες για βελτίωση )

όλα κάτι έκαναν , όλα κάτι έδιναν ! τώρα το γιατί δυστυχώς δέν είμαι χημικός !

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Παιδιά μετρημένα τα πρόσθετα και τα χαπάκια γιατί αν δεν πειράξουν τα πιστόνια σας σίγουρα θα βουλώσουν τα μπεκάκια του injection στους μοντέρνους κινητήρες. επίσης πρόσθετα του στύλ τουλουόλη κλπ ανεβάζουν τα οκτάνια μειώνουν όμως τις λιπαντικές ιδιότητες της βενζίνης και απο τιμής κτήσης δεν αξίζει απο το απλά να βάλεις κατοστάρα...

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Για το βιοντίζελ τα fast food επιτέλους συνεισφέρουν σε κάτι χρήσιμο....
με χίλια μπουκαλάκια βάζεις και  ένα τόνο πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης όταν θα το πάνε 1,30€ τον οκτώμβρη του '11 !
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/957640...memade_diesel/

----------

capten77 (08-11-13)

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Φίλε spyropap, κάθε χρόνο έτσι και εφέτος βγάζουμε στο σπίτι μας το τσίπουρο της χρονιάς με το γνωστό καζάνι απόσταξης. Ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω το εξής: το λεγόμενο πρωτοστάλακτο ή εβδομηντάρι όπως το λέμε τσίπουρο περιεκτικότητας 70% μετρημένο με αλκοολόμετρο κάνει για τέτοια χρήση όπως περιγράφεις στο πρώτο πόστ, έστω δηλαδή και με μείγμα να γίνει 80αρι ;;; μια δοκιμή θα μπορούσε να γίνει τότε σε αλυσοπρίονο για αρχή και βλέπουμε...

----------


## navar

με βλέπω να παίρνω σβάρνα τα φαστουντάδικα !

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> με βλέπω να παίρνω σβάρνα τα φαστουντάδικα !



Πες τους είμαι φοιτητης και κάνουμε μια έρευνα, θα θέλαμε κ.λ.π  τι ντήζελοκίνητο έχεις;

----------


## Nemmesis

> προσθετικό οκτανίων ,ναφθαλίνη , spray αιθέρα , νιτρομπουκαλίτσα ,
> όλα τα είχαμε δοκιμάσει ως πιτσιρικάδες στα μηχανάκι μας ! 
> ήταν μεγάλο θέμα εδώ την επαρχία η κόντρες ! (περιουσίες ολόκληρες για βελτίωση )
> 
> όλα κάτι έκαναν , όλα κάτι έδιναν ! τώρα το γιατί δυστυχώς δέν είμαι χημικός !



xaxa... ακριβως... κλαψαμε πολλα πιστονια και εμεις κατα εδω απο ναυθαλινες... μεχρι και πετρελαιο του στρατου ειχαμε βαλει εμεις...

----------


## navar

> Πες τους είμαι φοιτητης και κάνουμε μια έρευνα, θα θέλαμε κ.λ.π  τι ντήζελοκίνητο έχεις;



 opel corsa CDI 2008 , 1,3 turbo diesel 90hp

----------


## navar

> μεχρι και πετρελαιο του στρατου ειχαμε βαλει εμεις...



 αυτό με το πετρέλαιο του στρατού δεν το είχα δοκιμάσει !!!
λές ? ακόμα το έχω το chally !!!! βρε λές ?

----------


## Nemmesis

> αυτό με το πετρέλαιο του στρατού δεν το είχα δοκιμάσει !!!
> λές ? ακόμα το έχω το chally !!!! βρε λές ?



κοιτα αμα το βαλεις σε ντιζελομηχανη τοτε θα πηγαινεις.... αλλα στα παπια και στα δυχρονα δεν ειναι και τπτ σπουδαιο... (μαζι με βεζινα το ειχαμε... σκετο δεν καιγοταν..)
εκει ομως που εκανε την διαφορα ειναι στο βεζινοκινητο μου τηλεκατευθηνομενο...  ααα ναι.. και νιτρομεθανολη απο τα βεζινοκινητα δοκιμασαμε.. καλα αποτελεσματα ειχε και αυτο αλλα 14ευρο το λιτρο ειναι πολλα... χααχ

----------


## dovegroup

> με βλέπω να παίρνω σβάρνα τα φαστουντάδικα !



Τώρα καταλαβαίνω γιατί οι πατάτες απο τα fast food εχουν γεύση diesel!!!

----------


## spyropap

Και μου φαίνεται ωραίο να λέμε τραγουδάκια μεταξύ άλλων..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UIfWsRA1aA&feature=related

----------


## spyropap

*Gasoline Evaporizous Abraxas*

Φλόγες σπίθες και καπνοί
μες τον χρόνο ζωντανοί
Ο ζεστός καυτός χορός σας
είναι μόνο αναλαμπή!

Προσοχή το πείραμα που παρουσιάζω είναι επικίνδυνο και μάλλον αρεστό σε πυρομανείς, δεν σας προτείνω να το δοκιμάσετε.

Έπεσε στα χέρια μου μια συσκευή ατμοποίησης νερού/ελαίων που χρησιμεύει στο να διαχέει αρώματα στον χώρο. 
Μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον έτσι βάλθηκα να την δοκιμάσω.
Για το κόλπο αυτό έλαβα μέτρα προφύλαξης και πυρόσβεσης που όμως δεν χρειάστηκαν.

Το πείραμα αυτό είναι ακόμα σε εξέλιξη καθώς το δοκιμάζω σε υγρά καύσιμα όπως βενζίνη, πετρέλαιο, βιοκαύσιμο, φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα, και διαλυμένα μείγματα αυτών.
Μου αρέσουν τα κοκτέιλ υγρών/αερίων.

Το πείραμα αυτό δεν έχει κάποιο ικανοποιητικό αποτέλεσμα. Γεγονός είναι ότι κανένα από τα υγρά καύσιμα που δοκίμασα να εξατμίσω δεν έδωσε φλόγα εκτός της βενζίνης.
Ο σκοπός βέβαια δεν είναι να κάψω την βενζίνη σε αέρια μορφή αλλά φθηνότερα υγρά καύσιμα. Δυστυχώς ακόμα δεν έχω επιτυχία με το πετρέλαιο.

Ακόμα και για την ατμοποίηση της βενζίνης υπάρχουν κάποια εμπόδια που όμως ξεπέρασα. 
Η μικρή φθηνή συσκευή υπερήχων λειτουργεί μόνο σε υγρά ορισμένης πυκνότητας και δεν κάνει ατμοποίηση σε έλαια.
Έτσι πρόσθεσα και μερικές μπουρμπουλήθρες από την τρόμπα του ενυδρείου…

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19087Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19086Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19088


Με αφορμή την ατμοποίηση υγρών καυσίμων έψαξα και βρήκα μερικές ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες όπως αυτό και αυτό.
Η χρήση νοθευμένων καυσίμων σε αυτοκίνητα μπορεί να προκαλέσει βλάβες σε βαλβίδες, πυράκια κα.
http://www.ibizamania.gr/archive/index.php/t-8482.html

----------


## taxideytis

βιοκάυσιμα έιναι τα pellet έτσι; Έχει κανείς άποψη; Πέρα απο την θεωρητική.

----------


## spyropap

Εκτός από τα pellet που είναι στέρεο βιοκαύσιμο, ξέρω και για τα κόπρανα των βοδιών κλπ ζώων 
που έχω δει σε ντοκιμαντερ πως κάποιες φυλές νομάδων συλλέγουν και καίνε για θέρμανση.
Και αυτά βιοκαύσιμο είναι. Και τα ξερά χόρτα/φύλλα το ίδιο.
Το πρόβλημα της καπνίλας/μουτζούρας  είναι ξέρεις..
Είναι κάποιοι όπως εγώ που δεν θέλουν να αναπνέουν αιωρούμενα σωματίδια.

----------


## -nikos-

> βιοκάυσιμα έιναι τα pellet έτσι; Έχει κανείς άποψη; Πέρα απο την θεωρητική.



οι λευητες που καινε pellet δεν καινε ξυλα και ετσι τους αποριπτω κατα τα αλλα
ειναι εναλακτικη του πυρηνα και του αμυγδαλοτσουφλου με τις ιδιες θερμιδες 
αλλα χωρις την μυρωδια :Drool:

----------


## taxideytis

χα χα και όμως έχω λέβητα που καίει τα πάντα...πέλλετ, ξύλα, πετρέλειο...δεν έβαλα τον καυστήρα όμως, και ότι άλλο μπορείς να φανταστείς...ε η στάχτη έιναι ένα θέμα...και δεν πουλιέται η άτιμη.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Η αλήθεια όταν ανοίχτηκε αυτό το θέμα είναι οτι μπήκα στην μπρίζα. Έφτασε η ώρα όπου για πειραματικούς  λόγους όπου έφτιαξα και εγώ αιθανόλη παραγωγής μου, έστω απο απόσταξη τσίπουρου για πρώτη φορά, έβγαλα 523ml (κοντά στο μισό λιτρο) για να τη βάλω με 9 Lit βενζίνη σε μία αναλογία 5%. 
Βλέποντας βίντεο στο youtube, είδα οτι όταν υπάρχει αναλογία βενζίνης/αιθανόλης μέχρι 10-15% το όχημα δεν θέλει καμία μετατροπή. Οι αμερικάνοι το ονομάζουν Ε10 το καύσιμο αυτό και σημαίνει 10% αιθανόλη κατα όγκο καυσίμου κοκ Ε20, Ε30, Ε85. Σε γενικές γραμμές όλα τα αυτοκίνητα μετά το 2002, αν δείτε στο βιβλιαράκι τους, παίρνουν άφοβα τέτοια μείγματα! 
Για να πάρουμε μία ιδέα αντιγράφω απο εγχειρίδιο χρήσης του suzuki alto 
http://www.suzuki.gr/uplds/File/pdf/suzalto.pdf 

_Μείγματα Βενζίνης/Αιθανόλης 
Τα μείγματα αμόλυβδης βενζίνης και αιθανόλης (οινόπνευμα από σπόρους),  γνωστή και σαν gasohol, σε μερικές χώρες διατίθενται στο εμπόριο.  Μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τέτοια μείγματα στο αυτοκίνητό σας αν δεν  περιέχουν περισσότερο από 10% αιθανόλη. Βεβαιωθείτε ότι το μείγμα  βενζίνης- αιθανόλης έχει αριθμό οκτανίων τουλάχιστον όσο ο συνιστώμενος  για τη βενζίνη._ 


Εγώ αυτό που έφτιαξα θα το ονόμαζα Ε5 γιατί για πρώτη φορά έριξα 5% αιθανόλη έτσι για να δούμε τι συμβαίνει και αν θα σκορτσάρει. Τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα είναι θετικά, μετά απο βόλτα εκατό χιλιόμετρα με την αναλογια βενζίνης αιθανόλης στο 5% δεν έβηξε καθόλου ο κινητήρας (σκορτσάρισμα) δεδομένου οτι η απόσταξη περιέχει πάντοτε μικρή ποσότητα νερό με τη μόνη διαφορά οτι είναι δεμένο καλά με το αλκοόλ και οδηγείται και αυτό στην καύση...

_Η αιθανόλη   έχει 113 οκτάνια και χρησιμοποιείται για την αύξηση του αριθμού οκτανίων της βενζίνης και για τη βελτίωση της ποιότητάς της δηλαδή ως βελτιωτικό._

Σε ποιά αμάξια κάνει : http://www.acea.be/images/uploads/fi...E10_petrol.pdf
εκτός είναι εκείνα του άμεσου ψεκασμού.

Στην ελλάδα επιτρέπεται; : http://www.gcsl.gr/media/petrochimik...is_27_4_11.doc


& μερικά επιμορφωτικά βίντεο...
ποιό κάνει καθαρότερη καύση: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2BXuI52fOI , 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOAyo...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuOs1yap8mU&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W721bHJoqkw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jPGfH4xiUQ

----------

spyropap (18-06-11)

----------


## spyropap

Ωραίος ο Πάνος, μέσα στο πνεύμα.
Και μερικές πληροφορίες για ενεργειακά φυτά

Για τις αγριοαγγινάρες
http://anagi.ana-mpa.gr/articleview1.php?id=6136
http://www.bhc.gr/periodiko-bhc/periodiko-22/oktania.html
http://www.ecocrete.gr/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=3522

Για το φυτό Jatroha
http://www.autotriti.gr/data/magazine/viewthema/36037.asp

Για ελαιοκράμβη
http://www.adena.gr/index.php/en/2010-02-25-00-44-12/item/121

Γενικά
http://www.physics4u.gr/energy/biofuels.html

----------


## spyropap

Ορίστε αυτό το βίντεο το έστειλε ο Πάνος που είναι μάγκας και μεθάει το αμάξι του μια χαρά.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sqRvUzqDCE&feature=fvwrel

Στα προηγούμενα μηνύματα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε για τις μίξεις βενζίνης/βιοκαύσιμου/αιθανόλης, 
τα ενεργειακά φυτά που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για απόσταξη, και εδώ φαίνεται ένας 
έξυπνος οικολογικός τρόπος απόσταξης με χρήση Ηλιακής ενέργειας.

Ο συνδυασμός αυτών των πληροφοριών μας δίνουν ένα πολύ καλό σύστημα παραγωγής βιοκαύσιμου.
Εμπρός λοιπόν μην περιμένετε, είναι αρκετά απλό, προσπαθήστε κι εσείς.
Όσοι έχουν αμάξι δίχως εγκέφαλο είναι ευκολότερο στην εφαρμογή.
Μετά το αμάξι θα κάνει αντί βρουμ  χικ, χικ.

Εγώ πάντως βρήκα φακό τύπου Fresnel  και ετοιμάζω τον Ηλιακό αποστακτήρα μου μέσα σε μεγάλη 
κατσαρόλα.

----------


## diwattos

τα λαδια εινια πολυ τοξικα πιστευω δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθεις. αλλα για αιθανολη πιστευω ειναι καλα αν ασχοληθεις

----------


## spyropap

Ελπίζω με το προηγούμενο μήνυμα #31 να μην έδωσα λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις.

Εδώ φαίνεται το αυτοσχέδιο σύστημα Ηλιακού αποστακτήρα.
Για την εφαρμογή χρησιμοποίησα
1> κατσαρόλα
2> γυάλινο καπάκι από τηγάνι κοίλο
3> ένα τενεκεδάκι με ένα βότσαλο μέσα
4> ένα στρόγγυλο μέταλλο ως ανακλαστήρα
5> ένα τούβλο
6> φυτά

Το τούβλο είναι απαραίτητο υπόβαθρο του συστήματος και απομονώνει το δάπεδο/γη από το θερμικό σύστημα.
Επάνω έβαλα ένα στρόγγυλο κομμάτι αλουμινίου ως ανακλαστήρα που όμως δεν είναι το καταλληλότερο αφού η επιφάνεια του δεν είναι γυαλισμένη. Για καλύτερη απόδοση χρησιμοποιήστε μέταλλο σε νίκελ/χρώμιο. Αυτό ανακλά καλύτερα τις ακτίνες επάνω στην κατσαρόλα.

Επάνω βρίσκεται η κατσαρόλα που στο κέντρο έχει το κομμένο τενεκεδάκι που συγκεντρώνει το απόσταγμα.
Μέσα και γύρω από αυτό το δοχείο υπάρχουν κοτσάνια και φύλλα από αγριοαγκινάρες μέσα σε νερό. Αυτά βράζουν, οι υδρατμοί ανεβαίνουν στο γυάλινο καπάκι που επειδή είναι κοίλο και βαλμένο ανάποδα συγκεντρώνει τις σταγόνες στο κέντρο απ όπου στάζουν από μια ακίδα στο δοχείο συγκέντρωσης.
Αυτή η ακίδα είναι ένα κομμάτι αλουμινόχαρτο που εφάρμοσα στο γυάλινο καπάκι στο κέντρο.

Ο μικρός Ηλιακός αποστακτήρας είναι ικανός σε 5-6 ώρες ηλιοφάνειας να γεμίσει ένα δοχείο με 100ml. Τι είναι όμως αυτό;
Δοκίμασα το απόσταγμα από τις αγριοαγκινάρες. Αηδία.. Ούτε αιθανόλη ούτε άλλη ενέργεια.
Σκούρο ζεστό αγγιναρόζουμο. Ίσως είναι καλό για κάποια θεραπεία.
-
Έτσι για να μην παρατήσω την προσπάθεια δίχως όφελος έβαλα άλλη κατσαρόλα να προσπαθήσω να βράσω ρύζι με την Ηλιακή ενέργεια.
Γι αυτό χρησιμοποίησα ένα φακό τύπου Fresnel που εστιάζει το φως στο κέντρο της κατσαρόλας.
Αυτό βρήκα σε μια αποθήκη και είναι μεγεθυντικός φακός από παλαιά τηλεόραση.

Το νερό δεν έβρασε. Το θερμόμετρο δείχνει στο κέντρο που είναι εστιασμένη η δέσμη >55c αλλά λίγο παραπέρα στο τοίχωμα της κατσαρόλας μόλις 50c. Αυτό απέχει από την θερμοκρασία βρασμού του νερού 100c.
Έτσι μετά από 2-3 ώρες το ρύζι δεν είχε βράσει καθόλου και το έβαλα 10 λεπτά στο ηλεκτρικό μάτι για να γίνει..

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21199 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21200Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21201
+
Έχω και άλλη μια καλή ιδέα.
Βρήκα τρόπο να εξοικονομήσω ενέργεια/χρήματα και παράλληλα να βελτιώσω την ψυχική και σωματική μου κατάσταση.
Έτσι αυτός είναι ο τελευταίος μήνας που πληρώνω για παροχή δικτύου. Ίσως αποφασίσω με το 2012 να αποκτήσω ξανά πρόσβαση.
Τώρα όμως προτιμώ να ασχολούμαι με την θάλασσα και τις εκδρομές. Δεν έχω καθόλου όρεξη να γράφω εδώ και αλλού. 

Λοιπόν σας εύχομαι καλό καλοκαίρι/εκδρομές/μπάνια/διασκέδαση κλπ

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Σπύρο θα μου επιτρέψεις να γράψω κάτι στα γραφόμενά σου :





> ....Τι είναι όμως αυτό;
> Δοκίμασα το απόσταγμα από τις αγριοαγκινάρες. Αηδία.. Ούτε αιθανόλη ούτε άλλη ενέργεια.
> Σκούρο ζεστό αγγιναρόζουμο. 
> δεν έγινε ζύμωση του μαντζουνιού πρώτα για αυτό δεν βγήκε οινόπνευμα... νομίζω δέκα ημέρες θέλει ζύμωση μαζί με μαγιά διόρθωσε με ... εγώ λέω κάνε πρώτα εκείνο με τη μαγιά και τη ζάχαρη απο το φούρνο...
> -
> 
> Το νερό δεν έβρασε. Το θερμόμετρο δείχνει στο κέντρο που είναι εστιασμένη η δέσμη >55c αλλά λίγο παραπέρα στο τοίχωμα της κατσαρόλας μόλις 50c. Αυτό απέχει από την θερμοκρασία βρασμού του νερού 100c.
> 
> στο οινόπνευμα δεν θέλουμε εκατό βαθμούς γιατί απλά εξατμίζει και νερό. το αλκοόλ βγαίνει στους 78 βαθμόυς κελσίου αν δε κάνω λάθος...



  Eπίσης εγώ να πώ με τη σειρά μου οτι έκανα το πείραμα με υγρό 40 οινοπνευματικών βαθμών (σα να λέμε τσιπουράκι) που κατα την απόσταξή του πήρε κάπνα και δεν έχει ωραία γεύση...
το οποίο απέδωσε στις ίδιες ώρες που αναφέρεις ένα δάχτυλο αιθανόλη σε ένα νεροπότηρο και να μυρίζει οινοπνευμα καθαρό... το έβαλα σε ένα ποτήρι νερού παω την άλλη μερα να το βρώ τιποτα εξατμίστηκε το βράδυ  :Lol:  την πάτησα αλλά πέτυχε...

edit: διάφανη μεμβράνη τροφίμων χρησιμοποίησες  για να καλύψεις το κατσαρολάκι λογικά ετσι  ? εμένα αυτή μάζεψε τις στάλες...

----------


## spyropap

Αυτά που έγραψε ο Πάνος ότι γίνεται σε 78 βαθμούς με έδωσαν έμπνευση.
Σκέφτηκα πως η προηγούμενη προσπάθεια μου να βράσω ρύζι είχε λάθος για αυτό δεν τα κατάφερα.
Τα προβλήματα που εντόπισα είναι τα
1)Η κατσαρόλα ήταν μεγάλη για την εφαρμογή
2)Η εστιακή διάμετρος ήταν μεγάλη
3)Το νερό ήταν άσπρο

Σήμερα έκανα μια πιο πετυχημένη προσπάθεια.
Στις 11ώρα έβαλα τον νέο Ηλιακό βραστήρα, στις 1 ώρα είχα έτοιμο ρύζι…
Αυτό το κατάφερα ως εξής

Χρησιμοποίησα βάζο με διάμετρο 10 εκ.
Το ρύζι που έβαλα ήταν μόνο για ένα πιάτο και έφθανε τα 3 εκ. μέσα στο βάζο, και με 2 εκ. νερό 
το ύψος του περιεχόμενου έφτασε τα 5 εκ.
Έτσι η ποσότητα ρυζιού κ νερού ήταν μικρότερη της προηγούμενης προσπάθειας.

Σήκωσα τον φακό, εστίασα καλύτερα σε διάμετρο 6-7 εκ.
Αυτή την φορά έβαλα ένα θερμόμετρο από θερμοσίφωνο το οποίο ξέφυγε επάνω από 120 βαθμούς 
στο σημείο εστίασης.

Και μέσα στο νερό έβαλα μια κουταλιά αλάτι και μια κάρυ για να γίνει νόστιμο και να σκουρύνει το νερό έτσι ώστε να απορροφά καλύτερα τις ακτίνες.

Χρειάστηκε να ανέβω ταράτσα 3 φορές ώστε να ρυθμίσω την εστίαση. Όχι δεν έβαλα τράκερ..
Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε από το αποτέλεσμα η προσπάθεια ήταν επιτυχής.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21535Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21536

----------


## lepouras

δεν ξέρω πώς τα πας με τα πειράματα αλλά από μαγειρική είσαι τέλειος. μου άνοιξες την όρεξη. :Biggrin:

----------


## -nikos-

o επομενος λεβυτας μου [μολις τα φτυσει ο kobi]
λευητας.jpgλευητας 2.jpgειναι πολυ ευκολος στην κατασκευη 
και ο πιο αποδοτικος σχεδιασμος.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι πέρασα απο ενα ψητοπωλείο στην Αμφιλοχία να πάρω τίποτα για φαγητό αφού γυρνούσα απο μπάνιο...
Εθεάθη λοιπόν στο ψητοπωλείο το συγκεκριμένο *Φυλλάδιο* απο εταιρεία ανακύκλωσης. Το διαβάζω και ρωτάω το μαγαζάτορα αν πέρασε η εταιρεία αυτή, μού είπε πέρασε και μου άφησε αυτό το πράσινο δοχείο (βλ συνημμένο) για να τοποθετώ τα καμμένα λίπη και έλαια. Επίσης μου είπε οτι δεν τους το πήρε τελικά γιατί δεν εχει τόσο χώρο να το βάλει  :Tongue2: ...  ( για να δείτε τι τρώμε)

τώρα σε ότι αφορά τα πειράματα με αιθανόλη αν βγαίνει καποιο συμπέρασμα είναι οτι δεν είναι συμφέρον στην παρούσα φάση οικονομικώς αφού έρχεσαι μια η άλλη με την ενέργεια που δαπανάς σε βρασμό. Ψάχνω να βρώ κάτι να το κάνει συμφέρον για να το παράγεις. δε βρήκα ακόμη τίποτα παρα μόνο το ηλεκτρικό.

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία για όποιον προσπαθήσει να υγροποιήσει τον ατμο είναι με αλουμίνιο απο δίπολο (όμορφο και ωραίο και θα έχει σχέση και με τα RF ) θα πάθει πλάκα με το πόσο κρύο θα βγει απο την άλλη πλευρά το υγρο. το αλουμίνιο έχει την ιδιότητα να απάγει πολύ εύκολα τη θερμότητα και είναι φθηνότερο απο τη χαλκοσωλήνα στις μέρες μας η οποία τείνει να φθάσει το χρυσό σε τιμή (ακόμη μία μικρή ιστορία: μιλάω με το φίλο τον Απόστολο που έχει μια κεραία jpole απο χαλκοσωλήνα Φ18 στην ταράτσα πολυκατοικίας για τα πειράματά του και μου είπε οτι του την φάγανε, έψαχνε να βρεί κεραία πουθενά κεραία...). 

Έτσι λοιπόν είχα παραπεταμένη μια παλιά κεραία λήψεως fm τέτοιου τύπου:


την άνοιξα έκανα δύο κύκλους να ενώνωνται (σερπατίνα) τη βύθισα στο νερό και όλα μια χαρά, όμως μάλλον δεν πληρεί το θέμα της υγιεινής για να δοκιμάσουμε να πιούμε λίγο απο το ματζούνι που παρασκευάσαμε, αφού όταν ίσιωνα το αλουμίνιο τα χέρια μου μαύρισαν με γάνες, που σημαίνει οτι δεν είναι καθαρό το αλουμίνιο.

Αυτά απο εμένα.

*Υ.Γ.  ζητώ την βοήθεια απο κάποιον ''Τεχνοκράτη" λοιπόν που να μου πει που θα μπορούσα να βρώ υλικά για να φτιάξω ένα υγιεινό κύκλωμα υγροποίησης του ατμού. οσο για τη διάμετρο του διπόλου μια χαρά ψύχει αμέσως, νομίζω γύρω στο 1cm και κάτι πρέπει να είναι. οποιαδήποτε ιδέα λοιπόν δεκτή.

----------


## makx

Φτιαχνω βιοκαυσιμο - βιοντίζελ εδω και 6 μήνες στισ φωτο εχω τον πρώτο  μικρο αντιδραστήρα που κατασκευασα απο ανακυκλωμενα μερη οπος παλια  κουτια απο PC , πλαστικο δοχειο υγρών , αγορασα μονο  τις ενώσεις στα  πλαστικα σημεία , την αντλία και τις βάνες , συνολικα 150 ευρώ (επισης  σε μαντρα πάρτυ μπορει να βρει κανεις όλα τα υλικά οπως θερμοσυφωνα  60-80 λιτρων) κατευάζωντας κιαλο το κοστολόγιο , μπορει να συνδεθει και  με φουρνο μικροκυμμάτων για οικονομια στην θέρμανση.
Μετατρέπω τα  τηγανέλαια απο ταβέρνες σε βιοντιζελ , χρονος κατασκευής για 25 λιτρα  βιοντίζελ 1 μερα , με ηλεκτρόληση (στην δευτερη φοτο) λιγοτερο απο 2  ωρες κοστολόγιο κατω απο 50 λεπτα το λιτρο με το ρευμα απο αντισταση  μεσα για θέρμανση στους 55-65 βαθμούς, χωρίς θέρμανση σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου 20-30 βαθμούς και με δικίά μου  βιοαιθανόλη κοστολόγιο 25 λεπτα με περισοτερο καταλύτη υδροξειδιο του  νατρίου + οινοπνευμα (το φτιάχνω με αιθανόλη και όχι με μεθανόλη) αιθανόλη με βαθμό αλκοολισμου πανω απο 90 βαθμούς με όριο τους 95 βαθμούς πιο πάνω δεν γίνεται.
στους 93 βαθμούς είναι τέλειο, επίσης γίνεται και απο 87 - 92 βαθμούς αλκοολισμου.
καταλήτης  2 ευρώ τα 2 κιλα 6-7 γραμμαρια στο λιτρο , αιθανόλη λογο mol x2.2  στα 300- 330 ml στο λιτρο τα 450 ml 0,8 ευρω το μπλε φωτιστικο με 93 βαθμούς κανει δουλεια, αναλογα με την ταυτοποίηση στην διαδικασία  παρασκευής λογο τηγανέλαιου (προσθέτω και οτι ξυλόπνευμα μπορω να παρώ απο αποστακτήρια τσίπουρου περιέχει μεθανόλη σε 68-80 βαθμούς ) ελενχος παντα με γρεδομετρο αν και αυτο έχει να κανει και με την θερμοκρασία δωματίου αρκετα ).
Ιδανικο για Ατμοσφαιρικο κινητήρα πετρελαίου, και για σομπα πετελαίου, (τη συνδέεις με σερπαντίνα και στο μποιλερ το χειμώνα).
Στον  νεο αντιδραστήρα με 60λιτρο θερμοσύφωνα θα έχω και επιστροφές αιθανόλης  κατα την διάρκεια της αντιδρασης που διαρκει 1-2 ώρες και μετα  περιμενεις μεχρι να κατακαθήσει η αιθαλογλικερινη (σκουρο χρώμα).
την  αιθαλογλυκερινη  :Smile:  την χρησιμοποιώ σαν παραφλου στο ψηγείο , η σαν  προσθετο σε μελανια εκτύπωσης ετσι δεν πετιέται τίποτα, επισης φτιάχνο  αφτον τον κερο και τον ατιδραστήρα για παρασκευη αιθανόλης απο βιομαζα  σε μικρή κλιμακα ολα με κιταρινούχες ύλες και 3 βδομαδες σαπίλας  (βρωμανε πολύ) , προσοχή με τον νόμο που απαγορεύει την οποιαδήποτε  μορφή ΑΠΟΣΤΑΚΤΗΡΑ , αυτο που φτιάχνω δεν είναι αποστακτήρας .
IMG060 min.jpgIMG029 min.jpg

----------

αθικτον (30-03-13), 

dalai (07-08-11), 

lepouras (25-07-11), 

navar (25-07-11), 

TSAKALI (24-07-11)

----------


## TSAKALI

Μπραβο ρε φιλε , επιτελους κατι αξιολογο , ανεβασε αν θες λεπτομερειες των κατασκευων σου
..αξιζουν

----------


## navar

> Μπραβο ρε φιλε , επιτελους κατι αξιολογο , ανεβασε αν θες λεπτομερειες των κατασκευων σου
> ..αξιζουν



καλά τα λέει ο Σάββας !!!

----------


## makx

Λιγο υπομονή ¨) . Ετοιμάζω τον αντιδραστήρα Νο2 και θα το παω βήμα βήμα ως προς τις τεχνικες λεπτομέρειες με φωτο και ηλεκτρονικο- ηλεκτρολογικο υλικο το οποίο τον μαζέβω απο μάντρες - ετσι ολα θα είναι 70-80 % απο ανακύκλωση.
Θα είναι η όλη κατασκευη με σωληνώσεις και θα ανεβάζει και πιέσεις καθώς και επιστροφές-ανάκτηση  στις μεθανόλες αιθανόλες που χρησιμοποιούνται στην εστεροποίηση των ελαίων, οι πρακτικες τροποποιήσεις και βελτιώσεις είναι τεράστιες ο καθένας μπορεί να τροποποιήσει και να βελτιώσει την όλη κατασκευή.
Ενα πολύ σημαντικο κομάτι είναι να μπορεί ο καθένας να το φτιάξει αλλα και να το βελτιώσει .
Βεβαια μην ξεχνάμε οτι το θέμα του βιοντίζελ είναι πεπερασμένο ως προς την ποσότητα του , αλλα σε μικρή κλίμακα για τον καθένα απο μας εως ένα σημείο αποτελεί λυση για μείωση των χρημάτων που ξοδεύοντε για κίνηση και θέρμανση, το βιοντίζελ είται κατασκευαζεται με μεθανολη ειτε με αιθανόλη δινει μίγμα σε όλες τισ αναλογίες με το πετρελαιο .

----------

mitsotakis (28-03-13)

----------


## spyropap

Πέρυσι είχα παρουσιάσει το αποτέλεσμα της κατασκευής μου σχετικής με ατμοποίηση και καύση αναθυμιάσεων βενζίνης.
Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε πληροφορίες γι αυτό στο μήνυμα #24 σε αυτό το θέμα.

Η καύση των αναθυμιάσεων βενζίνης είναι οικονομικός τρόπος τροφοδοσίας μικρών κινητήρων εσωτερικής καύσης όπως μοτέρ από ηλεκτρο-γεννήτριες.
Δυστυχώς δεν είχα αποτέλεσμα όταν δοκίμασα diesel διότι έχει άλλη πυκνότητα και δεν εξατμίζεται εύκολα.

Η κατασκευή μου ήταν λίγο διαφορετική από αυτή που φαίνεται σε αυτό το βίντεο.
Η διαφορά είναι στο ότι χρησιμοποίησα τρόμπα αέρος από ενυδρείο.
Ενδιαφέρον είναι πως μπορεί να προσθέσει κάποιος και άλλα καύσιμα αέρια μέσα στο δοχείο.

Δείτε αυτό το παρόμοιο πείραμα
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hPn5y2we8M

----------

aeonios (25-05-12), 

panos_panopoulos (25-05-12)

----------


## mitsotakis

> Το Λάδι μηχανής και αυτό γίνεται αλλα θέλει πολύ καλό φιλτράρισμα, ανεβάζει λίγο το κόστος του εξοπλισμού αλλα κάνει.
> Πάντως το Diesel είναι πολύ εύκολο να γίνει και στο σπίτι, δεν θέλει πολλά.



Γνωριζεις την διαδικασια για την πααραγωγη απο ορυκτελαιο?

----------


## mitsotakis

> Φτιαχνω βιοκαυσιμο - βιοντίζελ εδω και 6 μήνες στισ φωτο εχω τον πρώτο  μικρο αντιδραστήρα που κατασκευασα απο ανακυκλωμενα μερη οπος παλια  κουτια απο PC , πλαστικο δοχειο υγρών , αγορασα μονο  τις ενώσεις στα  πλαστικα σημεία , την αντλία και τις βάνες , συνολικα 150 ευρώ (επισης  σε μαντρα πάρτυ μπορει να βρει κανεις όλα τα υλικά οπως θερμοσυφωνα  60-80 λιτρων) κατευάζωντας κιαλο το κοστολόγιο , μπορει να συνδεθει και  με φουρνο μικροκυμμάτων για οικονομια στην θέρμανση.
> Μετατρέπω τα  τηγανέλαια απο ταβέρνες σε βιοντιζελ , χρονος κατασκευής για 25 λιτρα  βιοντίζελ 1 μερα , με ηλεκτρόληση (στην δευτερη φοτο) λιγοτερο απο 2  ωρες κοστολόγιο κατω απο 50 λεπτα το λιτρο με το ρευμα απο αντισταση  μεσα για θέρμανση στους 55-65 βαθμούς, χωρίς θέρμανση σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου 20-30 βαθμούς και με δικίά μου  βιοαιθανόλη κοστολόγιο 25 λεπτα με περισοτερο καταλύτη υδροξειδιο του  νατρίου + οινοπνευμα (το φτιάχνω με αιθανόλη και όχι με μεθανόλη) αιθανόλη με βαθμό αλκοολισμου πανω απο 90 βαθμούς με όριο τους 95 βαθμούς πιο πάνω δεν γίνεται.
> στους 93 βαθμούς είναι τέλειο, επίσης γίνεται και απο 87 - 92 βαθμούς αλκοολισμου.
> καταλήτης  2 ευρώ τα 2 κιλα 6-7 γραμμαρια στο λιτρο , αιθανόλη λογο mol x2.2  στα 300- 330 ml στο λιτρο τα 450 ml 0,8 ευρω το μπλε φωτιστικο με 93 βαθμούς κανει δουλεια, αναλογα με την ταυτοποίηση στην διαδικασία  παρασκευής λογο τηγανέλαιου (προσθέτω και οτι ξυλόπνευμα μπορω να παρώ απο αποστακτήρια τσίπουρου περιέχει μεθανόλη σε 68-80 βαθμούς ) ελενχος παντα με γρεδομετρο αν και αυτο έχει να κανει και με την θερμοκρασία δωματίου αρκετα ).
> Ιδανικο για Ατμοσφαιρικο κινητήρα πετρελαίου, και για σομπα πετελαίου, (τη συνδέεις με σερπαντίνα και στο μποιλερ το χειμώνα).
> Στον  νεο αντιδραστήρα με 60λιτρο θερμοσύφωνα θα έχω και επιστροφές αιθανόλης  κατα την διάρκεια της αντιδρασης που διαρκει 1-2 ώρες και μετα  περιμενεις μεχρι να κατακαθήσει η αιθαλογλικερινη (σκουρο χρώμα).
> την  αιθαλογλυκερινη  την χρησιμοποιώ σαν παραφλου στο ψηγείο , η σαν  προσθετο σε μελανια εκτύπωσης ετσι δεν πετιέται τίποτα, επισης φτιάχνο  αφτον τον κερο και τον ατιδραστήρα για παρασκευη αιθανόλης απο βιομαζα  σε μικρή κλιμακα ολα με κιταρινούχες ύλες και 3 βδομαδες σαπίλας  (βρωμανε πολύ) , προσοχή με τον νόμο που απαγορεύει την οποιαδήποτε  μορφή ΑΠΟΣΤΑΚΤΗΡΑ , αυτο που φτιάχνω δεν είναι αποστακτήρας .
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22146Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22147



Κατ αρχην πολλα συνγχαρητηρια σου αξιζουν για την προσπαθεια σου
Εχω μια δυο αποριες Α] πως συνδεεις τον φουρνο μικροκυμματων? στην πρωτη φωτο φαινεται μια μηχανη αναμειξης
Β] για την ηλεκρολυση χρησιμοποιης και καταλυτη?
Γ]η αιθανολη δεν σου κοστιζει περισοτερο απο την μεθανολη?
Δ] το ιδιο δεν συμβαινει και οταν παρασκευαζεις μονος σου ξυλολη-μεθανολη?
Ε]το χρωμα στο μπλε οινοπνευμα περνει μερος στην αντιδρση? η λειτουγει σαν εκδοχο?
                                                                    Σ ευχαριστω και παλι συνγχαρητηρια

 Πες μας και νεοτερα για την επομενη σου κατασκευη.....Α και κατι αλλο ...ποσο προμηθευεσαι τα τηγανολαδα?

----------


## Panoss

> Κατ αρχην πολλα συνγχαρητηρια σου αξιζουν για την προσπαθεια σου



Φίλε, μ' αυτό το νικ, καλύτερα μη δίνεις ευχές :Laugh: . (αστειάκι)

----------


## mitsotakis

[QUOTE=Panoss;563893]Φίλε, μ' αυτό το νικ, καλύτερα μη δίνεις ευχές :Laugh: . (αστειάκι)[/QUOT
      δεν εχεις αδικο  Ρανοςς
  να σε καλα πολυ γελασα

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Παρουσίαση κατασκευών, με το Μιχάλη Καλογεράκη:
15/03/2013

----------

ΜαστροΣάββας (11-02-14), 

JOHNY+ (16-03-13), 

Magneto (16-03-13)

----------


## Magneto

Ολα αυτα που ακουσα και ειδα στο βιντεο του Μ.Κ. ειναι *ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ*
Μεχρι σημερα δεν ηξερα πως καποιοι κανουν τετοια κολπα στην ελλαδα.
Το θεμα αυτο ειναι σπουδαιο και δεν βλεπω αλλον εκτος του μεγαλου εφευρετη Μ.Κ. να εχει εφαρμοσει και να εχει παρουσιασει κατασκευες. Περιεργο.

Σαν να μην ενδιαφερονται αρκετα οι ανθρωποι για την ελευθερη ενεργεια.
Και βλεπω τοσες αναγνωσεις του θεματος, ελαχιστες ή καθολου ευχαριστιες στους δημιουργους.
Ισως αυτες οι αλχημιες να μην ειναι για ολους.

Απο μενα μεγαλο μπραβο στους δημιουργους, εφευρετες, επιστημονες.
Τα χρηματα για την αποκτηση τετοιων συστηματων για καποιους ειναι απαγορευτικο, η ελευθερια ομως ειναι ανεκτιμητη.

Αυτοι που δεν εκτιμουν, δεν προσπαθουν και βολευονται με την παλιοκατασταση ειναι αξιοι της μοιρας τους, ας πληρωνουν τα χαμενα.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Παρουσίαση κατασκευών, με το Μιχάλη Καλογεράκη:
> 15/03/2013




Aς κάνω λίγο και τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου......

αν πάρουμε το βίντεο σπιθαμή προς σπιθαμή βλέπουμε οτι =

Ο κ.Καλογερακης φοράει σκούφο - δώρο από την Shell πιθανών απο τα καύσιμα που αγοράζει από εκεί. :Wink: 

η μόνη κατασκευή σε άριστη λειτουργια είναι τα φωτοβολταϊκά με τα οποία εχει 
καλύψει μια τεράστια επιφανεια....

ο ηλεκτρισμός που προέρχεται απο τα φωτοβολταϊκά του δινει την ευχερια να ''παίζει'' με βιοκαύσιμα 
μιας και οπως ο ίδιος παραδέχεται οτι αν χρησιμοποιούσε δίκτυο το κόστος 
του καύσιμου θα ήταν ασύμφορο...

σημείωση οτι το ''παπάκι'' που καίει οινόπνευμα εχει ενα χρόνο να μπει σε λειτουργια  :Wink: 

η ανεμογεννήτρια που έχει δεν είναι ικανοποιητική και αυτή που πιθανών να είναι δεν έχει κατασκευαστεί ακόμη.

η συσκευή υδρογόνου που έχει την έχει εγκαταλείψει λόγω επικινδυνότητας και 
φτιάχνει μια άλλη αμφιβόλου αποτελεσματικότητας μιας 
και όπως λέει θέλει να αποθηκεύσει το υδρογόνο σε δεξαμενή,,το υδρογόνο είναι το πιο 
λεπτό στοιχείο στο σύμπαν και περνάει μέσα απο δεξαμενές ατσαλιού 2 εκατοστών πάχος.... αυτό θα 
πρέπει να το πάρει υπόψιν ο Καλογερακης πριν επιχειρήσει την αποθήκευση του.

αν και επαναλάμβανε πολλές φορές περι ιδιοκατασκευης μπαταριών στο βίντεο 
βλέπουμε συνεχώς πολλές μπαταριές βαθιάς εκφόρτωσης εργοστασιακής κατασκευής και τουλάχιστον 
δυο διαφορετικών μάρκων,,,
αυτό μας φέρνει και ένα άλλο ερώτημα..για την οικονομική επιφανεια του 
κ.Καλογερακη που οπως φαινεται απο το καινούριο σπίτι του,την εγκατάσταση Η/Ζ στο υπόγειο 
καταφυγιο του με το 1 μέτρο τσιμέντο και 
γενικά όλον αυτον τον εξοπλισμό που έχει που στοιχιζει τουλάχιστον 300,000 ευρο με τις 
ιδιοκατασκευές του εμένα προσωπικά μου δίνει το εξις συμπέρασμα.


Ο Μιχάλης Καλογερακης ειναι ενα ανησυχο πνεύμα επηρεασμένο πολύ από 
την εποχή του ψυχρού πολέμου [η κρητη ήταν και είναι βάση πυρηνικών πυραύλων των ΗΠΑ]
και έχει αφιερώσει την ζωή του στην αναζήτηση των ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας,,
χωρις αυτο να τον κάνει απαραίτητα παράδειγμα προς μιμηση,στην ακολουθια των κατασκευών 
του αλλα σίγουρα ειναι ενα παράδειγμα προς μίμηση στον 
επαναστατικό του τρόπο σκέψης που αυτον τον τρόπο σκέψης τον είχαν οι 
περισσότεροι Ελληνες δεν θα τολμούσε κανένα λαμογιο να φέρει την Ελλάδα εδώ που 
έχει έρθει.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Mε τη σειρά μου να κάνω και γω μερικές επισημάνσεις:

-Το ότι φοράει ένα σκούφο της Shell εμένα προσωπικά δε μου λέει τίποτα...(το κρατάω στα υπ'όψιν μεν αλλά δε μου λέει τίποτα,δε.)

-Το παπάκι που καίει οινόπνευμα μπορεί να έχει ένα χρόνο να μπει σε λειτουργία,αλλά πήρε με τη πρώτη όπως είδαμε...πιθανόν το ποδήλατο να τον εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα....λέω τώρα εγώ.

- Η μικρή ανεμογεννήτρια δεν είναι μεγάλης απόδοσης (το είπε) αλλά επίσης είπε πως αν δεν έχεις 5-6 μποφώρ δεν έχεις απόδοση,άρα είναι βοηθητικό σύστημα ενέργειας,εκτός και αν η περιοχή δέρνεται κυριολεκτικά από αέρα 24 ώρες/24ωρο.

-Και για το υδρογόνο τα ίδια είπε και τους κινδύνους του όπως επίσης είπε πως θα το αποθηκεύει με *χαμηλή πίεση...

*-επίσης είπε πως *πρέπει* να κατασκευάζουμε μπαταρίες γιατί οι εμπορίου είναι άχρηστες (δεν έχει κι άδικο) με παχύτερα στοιχεία....Δεν είναι τυχαίο άλλωστε πως η "μαμά" μπαταρία ενός καινούργιου αυτοκινήτου βαστάει 5-6 χρόνια και η αντικαταστάτριά της από το εμπόριο με το ζόρι βγάζει 3ετία....

-Όσο για την οικονομική του επιφάνεια σε χωριό μένει,άρα μικρό κόστος διαβίωσης,αν δουλεύει και η γυναίκα του και κάνει και αυτός κάνα μεροκάματο και σπέρνει και κάνα χωράφι ή έχει μερικές ελιές/προβατάκια κλπ δε νομίζω να πεινάσει...για τεμπέλη δε τον κόβεις όμως...τώρα το πόσο του έχουν στοιχίσει όλα αυτά δεν είμαι ο κατάλληλος να κρίνω...στο κάτω κάτω γεννήτριες και μηχανήματα είδα,όχι πισίνες και λούσα!

-Ο Μιχάλης Καλογερακης είναι όντως ένα ανήσυχο πνεύμαπου μακάρι να βρει γύρω του μιμητές αντί για σχολιαστές και χλευαστές.Το ότι έχει ανησυχίες για τα πάντα γύρω του δεν τον κάνει αυτόματα τρελό ούτε και εκκεντρικό,απεναντίας είιναι ψαγμένος απλά πορεύεται μόνος του και απασχολείται με πολλά...αυτό είναι από μόνο του κουραστικό και σίγουρα το σφάλμα καραδοκεί.

Μακάρι να αρχίσουν και άλλοι να ψάχνονται αντι να πιάνουν τον καναπέ και το χαζοκούτι σαν το κύριο Μιχάλη...Πρόσφατα μάλιστα γνώρισα έναν συνεργάτη που στο σπίτι του δεν έχει μπει μάστορας...(ηλεκτρολόγος,πατωματζής,σιδεράς κλπ...αυτός και ο αδερφός του (εκτός από τα μπετά) έφτιαξαν κυριολεκτικά όλο το σπίτι!!!

----------

ΜαστροΣάββας (11-02-14)

----------

